# Lone Star



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok where is everyone? Open callbacks?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Open callbacks:1-4, 6,8-11,13,14,17-20,22-27,29,31-33,41-45,48,53-55.
Qual to 4th:4,6,7,8,11,13,14,15,17-21,27,28


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qualifying Results:
1st-6
2nd-14
3rd-8
4th-17
RJ-27
Jam -4-11-15-21


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Open to the 4th: 13,17,26,29,31,32,53,54
Am just finished first, waiting....


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Am to 2d: 1-4,6,8-11,13-15,17-20,22,24,25,27-29,32,34,36,39-41,43,46,48,50-52,54,55,57


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Open 4th series was scrapped so they will start a new series in the am.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Am callbacks to water blind 
6,8,9,14,18,24,25,27,28,36,41,43,46,50,51,52,54,57


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Am to the 4th: 8,9,14,18,24,27,28,36,41,43,46,54,57.

Open results: 1. 55 Woody/Knutson
2. 32 Boo/Milligan 
3. 13 Henry/Milligan 
4. 53 Jazz/J. Hurst
RJ. 29 Tubb/Russell
Jams. 17, 19, 26, 31


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Am results
1 Manny/Bickley
2 Gracie/Aycock
3 Chili/Boley
4 Rowdy/Kelly


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to all finishers. Good going Robbie and Mike!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

mikeboley said:


> am results
> 1 manny/bickley
> 2 gracie/aycock
> 3 chili/boley
> 4 rowdy/kelly


congrats to all of you!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!!

aaron*


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Any Derby Results?


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Derby results for Lone Star...
1st -#9
2nd - #27
3rd - #26
4th - #21
Res Jam - #17
Jams - 3, 11, 15


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Thank you!


----------

